# Mystery bike.



## sandmangts (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I need a little help with this one. I picked it up today and the owner had no idea what it is. It reminds me of an old Trailblazer a friend restored but the seat tube junction with the twin bar is very different. It is in great overall shape though with lots of paint coats to strip but very little rust. The springer fork is surely not original. Any ideas?


----------



## ballooney (Jun 4, 2011)

The forks look to be Cleveland welding company. Not sure about the frame.


----------



## sandmangts (Jun 4, 2011)

I already started stripping it. There are at least 2 separate applications of different primer. 1 coat of white paint, one blue, one red and a black powder coat. Here is a pic of the SN#. there is an A in a circle stamped below. 158169


----------



## sandmangts (Jun 6, 2011)

More research reveals the fork may be a reproduction. There were repro's of the CWC luxury bikes in 1996 that had forks just like this. Incedentally the color available matches what can be seen here on the steerer tube. The frame is still a mystery.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent pm sir...


----------



## tony d. (Jun 6, 2011)

looks like a workmen frame


----------



## sandmangts (Jun 19, 2011)

It does look like a worksmen but it is brazed. I stripped all the paint and found lots of brass. The bike has been around the block a time or two. There was at least one masterfully done repair where a small ding was filled with brass and sanded. There are no cracks though so I think I will attempt to repaint. It would be nice to know what it is though.


----------



## Bicycle Man (Jun 25, 2011)

The bike is a 1935 mead ranger by mead cycle and co.


----------



## sandmangts (Jul 10, 2011)

Bicycle Man said:


> The bike is a 1935 mead ranger by mead cycle and co.



Ok, Wow, cool. Its good to know. Now I just need to figure out what to do with it. It has some pitting and some dents but I would like to restore it to a rideable condition. I will hang on to it for a bit until I figure out a path for the rebuild. Thanks for giving me an ID so I can research more.


----------

